# Do I get a notification after filing EOI in mail?



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

I filed my EOI but did not get a notification in email.

Is it normal?


----------



## Vijay24 (Jun 13, 2013)

You will get once the state approves your nomination. 

First mail from that state and second mail from Skill select


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

Vijay24 said:


> You will get once the state approves your nomination.
> 
> First mail from that state and second mail from Skill select


Well what happens if no state is interested in me?


----------



## Vijay24 (Jun 13, 2013)

trinkasharma said:


> Well what happens if no state is interested in me?



Dude, I meant, for whichever state you have applied, that state government will be replying to you!


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

If someone applies for this:

Skilled Independent (subclass 189) visa

Then what are the updates I get?


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

You get an email once you create an account in skill select. You don't get an email when you create an Eoi but when u submit it you must have gotten a mail..even if you haven'tI don't think it matters asking as you have applied


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

You get an email once you create an account in skill select. 

*I have this one*

You don't get an email when you create an Eoi but when u submit it you must have gotten a mail.

*I did not get this one for sure. This is my main worry.*


.even if you haven'tI don't think it matters asking as you have applied

*It does matter to me and this is the sole reason for joining this site.*


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

trinkasharma said:


> *It does matter to me and this is the sole reason for joining this site.*


Wow!! Good to know


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## happybuddha (Sep 28, 2012)

trinkasharma said:


> You get an email once you create an account in skill select.
> 
> *I have this one*
> 
> ...


I am in the same boat. So it looks like it is common practice to not get an email after EOI submission without SS.


----------



## DEEKAYVEE (Jun 12, 2013)

trinkasharma said:


> You get an email once you create an account in skill select.
> 
> *I have this one*
> 
> ...


Hi Trinka,

As I remember, you don't get any email once you submit your EOI. However, you can see the status of your EOI as submitted once you login in Skillselect.

Once your EOI is selected, you will get an email to lodge your Visa application with last date.

Regards from USA,


----------

